# Guitarrrrrr



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Woo Mum said she might get me an elec. Guiatr for christmas!! Im literally doing cartwheels in the hallway!!

:greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: 

:wahoo:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I got one 2 christmas' ago- My hubby got me a Washburn Vinci with a huge amp-It is black with white on the body. It is fun to play, but I don't have time! Do you play acoustic now??


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

no but at school they teach us basic stuff. And i try get to my friends house as much as i can. She has an SG.. N a gibson but some other one.. And shes got an ashton which I play
I am thinking of buying her ashton but i think she wants to keep it..
but yeah I like going over and learning stuff to play


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

My daughter wanted a guitar 3 years ago --It had been in her closet for two of those!!! Hope you play it more that she did


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That would be awesome! I have a Fender Telecaster I used to play a lot (when I was in a punk band...lol) ...but now I mainly play accoustic...and I learned on accoustic so maybe that's why I like it better.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love an electric guitar, I have an acoustic that I"m trying to learn to play on. When I master that, there's a pawn shop not far from here that has a huge selection of electric guitars.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha my sister wanted to play guitar, bought an acoustic.. and played it once..

i play it more than she does.. and thats just me fiddling with notes.. 

but between me and my BF we re-composed the phantom of the opera's point of no return to play as just a single guitar


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a great.........  .........you will have tons of fun and enjoyment with it............... :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Alyssa! When you get it you will have to post pics of it for us! :stars:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Im pretty sure i will play it alot! I love doing the main riffs to AC/DC songs they sound so awesome!!
I learnt harder than a rock.. If you havent heard it, look at it on youtube 

And I can (properly) Play the main smoke on the water riff
And Mary Had a Little Lamb 

Im so proud of myself xD

:leap:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I like playing AC/DC too!!! Hells Bells and dirty deeds- :stars: and Metallica Nothing else Matters, One, sanitarium and fade to Black- I can play the intro to Stairway to Heaven, and a few others if I sit down to remember- I think thats what i'll do now- I feel like playing!!!


----------

